# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Ich war erst 13
_I»Ich war erst 13« ist die authentische Geschichte einer jungen Thailänderin. In dem aufrüttelnden Buch berichtet Lon, die unter ärmlichsten Bedingungen aufwuchs, von ihrem Leben in Bangkok und Pattaya, den Zentren der thailändischen Sexindustrie, wo sie als minderjährige Prostituierte arbeitete, um ihre Familie zu ernähren.

Diese berührende Autobiographie, aufgeschrieben von zwei Amerikanern, die seit vielen Jahren im »Land des Lächelns« leben, gibt durch das tragische Schicksal Lons erstmals tiefe Einblicke in die Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Alltag und der Sexindustrie des Landes!_

Erschienen bei Schwarzkopf & Schwarzkopf

Aufgeschrieben von Julia Manzanares und Derek Kent, Übersetzung Louis Anschel
288 Seiten, Taschenbuch, viele Abbildungen
Preis: 9,90 EUR (D) / 17,90 CHF
ISBN 978-3-89602-798-6

----------

Ist das der Tip Louis ?

----------


## Louis

> Ist das der Tip Louis ?


Wie ich sehe, bist Du hier auch rausgeflogen.

Das Buch ist übrigens auch in Thailand erhältlich. Hier ein Link zu einem Verlag, der in Thailand (nicht nur) deutschsprachige Bücher herausgibt, die alle einen Thailand-Bezug haben:

http://www.bamboosinfonia.com/deutschebuecher.html

----------

Da gibts einmal die deutsche Auflage und eine thailändische in Deutschschrift
http://www.thaibuchladen.com

----------


## Hua Hin

Also ich habe es gerade gelesen und fand es sehr gut.
Nur hatte ich ein verdammtes Problem, die Mendalität und Gedankengänge von diesem Thaigirl nachzuvollziehen. Ich wäre an ihrer Stelle als reiche Frau hervorgegangen, ohne sich bewusst von Ihrer skrupellosen Familie ausnützen zu lassen.

Gruss Alex

----------

